# Lake District



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are off to this area for the first time next week,having heard and read so much about it,looks a beautiful place.

Any recommendations for sites with views and cycle rides?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Site with the best view is Castle Rigg Hall, Keswick. Many sites are in dense woodland to hide the "eyesore of caravans" in a national park.
Best cycle ride is follow the old railway track from the leisure centre in Keswick, which is part of the coast to coast route. Anything else in the lakes is a bit steep :wink: 
Good cycling on minor roads from the CC site near Grange over sands.

Can't believe its your first trip there, I thought the lakes would be a must for anybody with a motorhome :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't believe it's our first trip to the lakes either,we have been all over the UK and somehow missed the lake district,it's always been on our ''to do''list but for some strange reason we have never got round to it.That will be rectified next week,when it will be a bit quieter  

Castle rigg Hall sounds lovely,just checked out their website and the location is quite magnificent. 



Any more recommendations?keep em coming


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

How about the Ambleside Aire. Very central, I'm told. Jezport has used it. I believe you have to ring beforehand.

We stayed at a site near Pooley bridge on Ullswater. Cycling into Pooley bridge (easy) but our son did a mountain bike ride up to a roman road, used an OS map for his route. (difficult)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bozzer said:


> How about the Ambleside Aire. Very central, I'm told. Jezport has used it. I believe you have to ring beforehand.
> 
> We stayed at a site near Pooley bridge on Ullswater. Cycling into Pooley bridge (easy) but our son did a mountain bike ride up to a roman road, used an OS map for his route. (difficult)


Another vote here for the Ambleside "Aire". We have stayed here in the Motorhome (and also adjacent in a tent on many occasions).

The site near Pooley Bridge could possibly be Park Foot.


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

we have just returned from waterside house at pooley bridge.
no caravans,just motorhomes and tents.
great site right beside the lake with a lovely ten minute walk along the lake edge into pooley bridge.
had bikes with us but the galeforce winds seen us touring instead.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Our favourite site is Sykeside at Ullswater, but this is only suitable for small vans.
The Camping and Caravanning Club site at Eskdale is also excellent and from there is good walking and the little train. You could cycle too, although we tend to walk in the lakes, rather than cycle.
We have cycled in the north of Cumbria, around Siloth and there is a site there that is fine. There are pleasant lanes and it is flatter!
Have fun
CandA


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We went to the Lake district last year and didn't really enjoy any of it  
We seemed to be permanently stuck in heavy traffic, in narrow lanes and came home with some nasty scratches to the side of the van.

We were looking forward to it as we had never been, but to be honest we have no inclination to go back now, certainly not with the 'van.

Sorry for being the negative ones  

C & B


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Another vote for the Ambleside Aire as it is so central for walking, biking etc


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

stay at grange over sands and from their go to Cartmel its a little village with a central square,The priory dates from 1100 and is open to the public. Also if you go up the side of lake windermere with the lake on your right to Hawkshead it nice , The roads a bit narrow but theres a large carpark right in the centre.


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

We always stay on the C&CC site in Keswick, close to town, plenty of wa;king from site, close to bus ststion which alows you to venture further afield without using motorhome, close to the ferries on the lake which opens up other opertunities for walking or sigtseeing.
We just park the van and it never moves until we are ready to return home.
Would never consider using the motorhome to do a motoring tour of the area, o/k for moving between sites, but thats all.
Can recomend the old railway track from the station in Keswick, for cycling or as a gentle walk on the flat.
Doug


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Agree with Keswick ccc as single base, keeps you away from the southern lakes as well which is where the traffic problems usually are. Its also good to be within walking distance of the town which had about 18 'outdoor' shops last time I counted! - probably fewer now  

Well worth giving the northern half a good look, very do-able in mh. Visit Cockermouth to see how they are recovering from terrible floods which devastated the town last year.

We've done most of the LD roads and passes in the van over the years except for Wrynose and Hard Knott both of which, especially the latter, have a couple of very challenging hairpins 8O . I'm sure they are done by 'white vans' regularly but I'm afraid I'm not that brave  

Have a great trip!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

trigrem said:


> We always stay on the C&CC site in Keswick, close to town,Doug


Yes but from painful experience recently (i.e. I spent £37 on subscription to C & CC thinking I would easily make it up with old gits discount) only to find that you have to book on there for at least three nights :evil: :evil: :evil: I feel like I have been fleeced :!: :!: :!:

So taken opportunity of subscription and have booked in at Eskdale. Will be getting train from Ravenglass to end of line and walking back and then playing golf somewhere close on Sunday.

I would also recommend Sykeside (but I have to say it quietly then we dont get hoards of MHF people on the site) - good pub with good food at top of site


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Dose the Aire at Ambleside have a toilet disposal point know, I remember reading last year that there was only water available.

Charlie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Chascass said:


> Dose the Aire at Ambleside have a toilet disposal point know, I remember reading last year that there was only water available.
> 
> Charlie


Yes


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Bernies said:


> We went to the Lake district last year and didn't really enjoy any of it
> We seemed to be permanently stuck in heavy traffic, in narrow lanes and came home with some nasty scratches to the side of the van.
> 
> We were looking forward to it as we had never been, but to be honest we have no inclination to go back now, certainly not with the 'van.
> ...


I'm with you there. We went to Ravensglass, then up the coast to St Bees and then back via Keswick. To be fair, we did have an old dog with us so couldn't walk far from the site but even the trip on the railway to Dalegarth didn't impress me much 
I was quite disappointed with the views and the roads from M6 to Ravensglass were a nightmare. Very narrow and very busy and I don't think my nerves or blood pressure could take another trip up there, well not in the mh. 
I'd sooner do the extra miles to Scotland every time 
Lesley


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Bernies said:


> We went to the Lake district last year and didn't really enjoy any of it
> We seemed to be permanently stuck in heavy traffic, in narrow lanes and came home with some nasty scratches to the side of the van.
> 
> We were looking forward to it as we had never been, but to be honest we have no inclination to go back now, certainly not with the 'van.
> ...


It all depends where you go. The Lake District is big enough to have lots of quieter spots that are easily accessible in an MH. I've had many trips to the area by car/train before buying our MH, so have a good idea of the places that I would not attempt to go in a 7m van - others might be braver than me.

I remember one trip where I stayed at Ennerdale Bridge in the Northern Lakes. From there, I walked around eight miles along Ennerdale Water to Black Sail Hut - I saw three people. Lunch stop at the hut - another hour on my own. It was still quite early, so time for a stroll up to Scarth Gap and back along Buttermere .

Unfortunately, when I got to the top it was like Blackpool promenade, hordes of people, kids playing football etc. etc. Looking down into Buttermere, it was just one huge car park with queues of people on the path up from Gatesgarth Farm and a traffic jam on the Honister Pass road. Then it dawned on me that it was a Bank Holiday weekend.

I took the quiet way home  

Mike


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

I with Bernie here, we have just returned from the Lake district, had to contend with narrow roads stupid car drivers, going too fast & as for the Towns, well, where do all those people come from , the towns were absolutely chokker. sha'nt bother going there again


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and useful advice,even the negative ones,you can't beat telling it how it is.

After seeing the weather forecast for the coming week we have decided to go south to Devon instead,so we still haven't seen the beautiful lakes.

With the comments about narrow roads,busy towns and overflowing car parks I think a coach tour may be preferable to a motorhome trip :roll:


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> With the comments about narrow roads,busy towns and overflowing car parks I think a coach tour may be preferable to a motorhome trip :roll:


But then there are coach tours and there's the Mountain Goat. :wink:

http://www.mountain-goat.com/

Mike


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Interesting ...

How about coming down from north ... where would be a recommended site, with 2 kids in tow (they are 7 & 9 and we dont really tow them  )

coming from belfast-stranraer, carlisle is a nice 2 hour spin (from memory) so where would be a good site in north west cumbria, around easter time ?

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi dealgan

How about:

Spring Lea Caravan Park www.springlea.co.uk very close to the coast (c300m) and excellent huge beach. Well serviced site, shop, cafe, leisure centre, interesting Maryport nearby, into N Lakes in less than half an hour.

Good place for active kids.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Quite surprised at some of the comments to my favourite place on earth

First you don't go to the Lakes for A roads and Motorways, narrow roads are part of the Lakes experience, get on your bike or walk.

As for all the people in the towns, so what, get your boots on and I will guarantee that 2 miles out of town you will find the seclusion even on Bank Holidays.

The main sites we use are, Castlerigg Hall, C&CC Keswick, CL Patterdale Hall.

If anyone is planning a trip to the Lakes PM me with their interests and I will assist as best I can, walking is our interest.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

dealgan said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> How about coming down from north ... where would be a recommended site, with 2 kids in tow (they are 7 & 9 and we dont really tow them  )
> 
> ...


Site at Penrith http://www.lowther-holidaypark.co.uk/ is a good site for kids - lots of play areas, fields for football and river for paddling in. There are a lot of statics and permanent tourers on there but there is a pub and a good shop on site.

Has easy access to places like Keswick.

Or you could try the Keswick C & CC sites (three in all) which have good reviews but you need to book early.

Alternatively what about somewhere like the Galloway Forest and the Dumfries and Galloway area which has some good looking coastal sites?

Milly


----------

